# 2015 wishlist



## Spiros Zaharakis (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear Canon, if you are listening here is my wish list for 2015.
In order of importance (for me at least):
1) A new 50mm lens with IS, preferably f1.4. I trust you it will be a great performing lens so no need to mention that. 
2) A new 85mm lens with IS, preferably f1.8-f2.0 to keep size down.
3) A 430EX-RT with radio capabilities. I'll be fine if it's only slave and not master.
4) An EOS M with descent IQ and AF, I want a small mirrorless camera compatible with my Canon accessories. Preferably it will be not much bigger than a Sony a6000 and it will have 4k. I don't mind if it has a Sony sensor. 
5) 5D mkIV is what everyone is waiting for and that's fine with me, just do the best you can with that one. Make sure it has 4k, better DR and High ISO performance (I am sick and tired of the Nikon guys picking on us). If you want to make it perfect put built-in radio speedlight control.
Hint: if you use a crop of the Sony 50MP sensor you will end up with 30MP, great IQ and outstanding High ISO performance.
6) 6D mkII, please, dual SD cards, 4K and a few more cross type focusing points is all I need but I would also love an articulated touch screen and dual pixel AF. Image quality is great as is but if you can improve it I will not say no. Built-in radio speedlight control will also be welcome.
7) A new 20mm f2.0-f2.8 that performs well.
8) A serious full frame mirrorless EOS FM with a few full frame lenses like 35 f2.8 STM pancake, 24 f2.8 STM, 50 f2.8 STM pancake and 85 f2.0 STM to get us started. Just make sure AF will be top class.
No need to mention that 4k and a big nice EVF will be essential for such a camera. Size should be no bigger than a Sony A7 or a Fuji XT1.


----------



## Khalai (Dec 21, 2014)

Spiros Zaharakis said:


> 1) A new 50mm lens with IS, preferably f1.4. I trust you it will be a great performing lens so no need to mention that.


Even if it were 1.8, but in the same league with 24, 28 and 35 updated primes, I'm all over for it! 



Spiros Zaharakis said:


> 2) A new 85mm lens with IS, preferably f1.8-f2.0 to keep size down.


Not that I need one (my 70-200 is as good as it gets), but I'd love to get it for light walks someday. I had original 85/1.8 but quickly returned it for weird AF behaviour (possibly layer 8 error or malcalibration).



Spiros Zaharakis said:


> 3) A 430EX-RT with radio capabilities. I'll be fine if it's only slave and not master.


Cannot be emphasised too much. I wonder why they delay it so much. I'd upgrade my 430 II with that so my 600 would have a buddy


----------



## The Bad Duck (Dec 21, 2014)

1 and 2, yes please! F 1.4-2.0, I don't really care as long the IQ is great and AF is accurate and fast.


----------



## meywd (Dec 21, 2014)

Yup 430EX-RT is great to have
and the 50mm 1.4 IS if it sharper or as sharp as the sigma they can skip IS
but my top wish is a 400mm 5.6 IS sharp with 2xTC

and no 5D Mk 4 i just bought the MK 3 so take as much time as you want Canon


----------



## Spiros Zaharakis (Dec 22, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Giving your list, your _actual_ wish seems to drive Canon into bankruptcy :->
> 
> H



Actually my wish list is pretty much the only way for Canon to come back in the game and avoid fall in 3rd or 4th place which could easily lead to bankruptcy.
Competition is already ahead and the name alone cannot do much for long.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 22, 2014)

Spiros Zaharakis said:


> Competition is already ahead and the name alone cannot do much for long.



Yeah, people used to think that, but recent history has dis-proven this theory: plenty of folks will stick with Canon no matter what, and even if some jump ship Canon isn't a dslr-only company. 

I'd really like to see Canon drop prices - and the last releases like 7d2 and 16-35L/4 were surprisingly reasonably priced. But I definitely don't see them re-thinking their modeling policy, giving us more for less if they can help it.


----------



## pedro (Dec 22, 2014)

I could think of a 22 MP 5DIV with 3200ish ISO 6400 and 12800ish ISO 25600, this would make some very usable ISO 51200. But I also know, this might remain wishful thinking.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 22, 2014)

An 85/1.4L will be awesome (I know, not happening... :'( )


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm not remotely interested in any of those lenses or in either an M of any sort or a full-frame mirrorless of any sort.

I'm interested in full-frame dSLR offerings.

The path of least resistance to me seems to be 6DII = full-frame 70D and 5DIV = full-frame 7DII.

If they can come up with something better than those, have at it. I'm watching for something to pair up with the 7D2 I'll likely buy next year.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Dec 22, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> I'm not remotely interested in any of those lenses or in either an M of any sort or a full-frame mirrorless of any sort.
> 
> I'm interested in full-frame dSLR offerings.
> 
> ...



I like this: 6D II = 70D FF .


----------



## Besisika (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine:
1 - 100-400mm II
2 - 35mm ART
3 - Tokina 16-28mm f/2.8
Need to expand my vision a little bit.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 22, 2014)

Spiros Zaharakis said:


> 1) A new 50mm lens with IS, preferably f1.4. I trust you it will be a great performing lens so no need to mention that.
> 2) A new 85mm lens with IS, preferably f1.8-f2.0 to keep size down.


+1


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd be happy if they'd just reach an agreement with Zeiss for the auto-focus wizardry. I hate being pushed
towards Sony for high quality lenses. (Canon could also study the pricing algorythms that Fuji uses.)


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 23, 2014)

Just a completely new, higher dynamic range sensor with 24 - 46 MP in a 5D-like body and a new 45mm or 50mm TS-E lens. I would love to replace my old 5D II and TS-E 45mm.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 23, 2014)

1) Health and Happiness for my nearest and dearest
2) A new UK government that doesn't punish the poor
3) Peace
4) Clean water and sustainable food sources for those who need it
5) Ok, go on then, 4K in an affordable EF mount camera of some description


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 23, 2014)

24-70 f/2.8L IS
16-35 f/2.8L IS
50mm f/1.4L IS
180mm f/3.5L IS Macro


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 23, 2014)

Canon wish list

New 50mm 1.4 or 1.8 lens that is usable wide open and does not have a faulty USM design. I still like the idea of a cheep update of the 1.8 using stm and updated 1.4 with IS.
85f1.8 IS
 A high MP Camera that is affordable.
6D sensor in a rebel body packaged with the 24-105 STM kit lens
Update all flashes with RT tech
180L IS Macro
135L IS
24-70 f/2.8L IS
EOS M with EVF

What I am likely to buy next year.

Canon 16-35f4L IS
Sony A7r II or A9
Sony Zeiss E 55f1.8
Sony E 90 macro (if it is released)
Tamron 24-70f2.8 VC

If we get a new good Canon 50mm or something I cannot live without I will likely get it before the Sony camera. I would also love to get the Zeiss Loxia 2/35. I am assuming that the possible Canon High MP Camera is out of my price range. 

Sure I would love to see a 6D II with the 70D auto-focus system but I doubt that would happen before a 5D III refresh. I do not think either will happen next year.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 23, 2014)

In addition to the oft-mentioned 50mm f/1.4 IS, I would like a 600mm f/4 DO IS.


----------



## slclick (Dec 23, 2014)

Photography wise, my wish list and not necessarily for me to purchase but to be added to the Canon system,would be as follows:

More Pancakes. A wider FF such as a 20/24. Imagine a Color-Skopar 20 a bit faster-2.8, and with an STM. 

Updates to the following Primes: 50 1.4,100 f/2, 135 f/2L, 200 2.8L, 400 f/5.6L.

A refresh to the Remote/Trigger lines


----------



## Ronak1003 (Dec 23, 2014)

A new full frame body or an update of the previous ones. ASAP. An announcement will do for now, even if the body comes by April/May. Will make the buy now VS wait for the higher priced but updated body choice simpler for a lot of folks, since the new features and trade offs will be known. (counter intuitive since its telling the competition the game plan way ahead of time but then again this is a wish list)

The wait has been too long for a refresh, and its time Canon showed their cards against the competition.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Dec 23, 2014)

Dear Canon.
Here is one happy guy in your camp.
I am on my second year with the 6D, with which I am still very pleased. It is used much for a wide variety of stills-phtography, together with various Canon-glass: 16-35 mm (v.I), 50mm 1.4, 24-105L, 100 mm L IS macro, 70-200 f/4 L IS.
This year I moved a bit outside my Canon-only strategy, as I bought Tamron's long tele-zoom (150-600). I now appreciate, that Canon's new 100-400 II would have been a good solution for the long end, however I could not wait any longer, and I do like the extra reach up to 600mm, so I enjoy that addition to my tool-box.
Overall I find the 6D just my type of camera with very good IQ and great useability and functionality. Not very oriented towards fast action, BIF and the like, which are not my key interests at the moment.
My thoughts on my way forward currently looks like this: 
- Stay on f/4 type zooms - primarily for portability and IQ, so likely first upgrade is the 16-35 f/4. 
- May want to add one more prime - probably 135mm 2.0.
- No plan to exchange body for the next 2-3 years. I am confident, that at that time, there will be a viable upgrade-path for me. Hope to stay in a form-factor like the 6D. Look forward to significantly improved AF-system, hope you do not compromise on stills-IQ in favor of video, please keep WiFi. Would like to see radio flash-control built in.

I do follow with much interest the technological developments - wrt. sensors, mirrorless etc. and expect the game to continue. It does not spoil in any way my current pleasure in photography to know that the game may even shift much sometime in the future. 
And much of the reading here in CR is interesting and entertaining at the same time. 

Back to the 2015 wishlist: 
1. More personal time available to dedicate to Photography
2. Growing skills through additional practice
3. Canon to invest wisely in R&D and new products
4. The new 16-35 mm f/4 added to my kit


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2014)

1. A 22Mpixel 5DMkIV with

a. Much improved DR, Low ISO noise and High ISO noise.
b. 8fps
c. The new AF system.
d. A fast SD slot (keeping the fast CF one of course!)
e. The rest of 5DMkIII features.

2. An EF16-35mm f/2.8L III with 16-35 f/4L IS quality features (sharp with no coma)


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2014)

pedro said:


> I could think of a 22 MP 5DIV with 3200ish ISO 6400 and 12800ish ISO 25600, this would make some very usable ISO 51200. But I also know, this might remain wishful thinking.


It's a reasonable wish (if they update their manufacturing process...)
I wish it too  (or at least for 5DMkV ;D )


----------



## tpatana (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's an idea. Not super-useful but interesting.

Especially on wifi-equipped bodies (and cell if they add one):

-Camera keeps track of the lens serial numbers it is using. And minimum once every few month it would connect to an online database (run by Canon) to check if the lenses (or bodies) are on stolen-list. If yes, it would blacklist that body/lens and you cannot use it anymore. If you don't connect to the database, it would eventually blacklist (locally) everything you have, until you connect again.

Benefits:
-If gear is stolen, you could blacklist them and they would be next to worthless for the thief. -> less stolen cameras

Drawback:
-You need to connect camera every so often. This could be done also over the USB, so when you connect to download images, it'd also check the database. With wifi or cell models, it could be automatic in the background so user doesn't even know about it. Same for USB too.

Of course it cannot just suddenly shut down your camera, if you've had it in storage for a while and suddenly need to take pictures. There should be timer, e.g. if you turn it on for the first time since it's already past due the check, it'd blink on the screen that you have 5 extra days to do the connection.

Also there needs to be good way to implement how you send in the data. Only registered buyer or something, so you cannot blacklist you're ugly neighbors new 200-400 just because you hate him. But it needs to be easy/fast enough that if your gear gets stolen, you have it up at the list soon enough that the thief cannot sell the gear.

So if anyone is buying gear, they'd meet up at Starbucks, connect the camera to wifi or laptop and run the check. Then if it clears, you go ahead to buy the stuff.

I can't really see anything that would be bad on that system, and if it would reduce stolen cameras, that'd be awesome.

Canon, please implement, ok?


----------



## mrzero (Jan 6, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Here's an idea. Not super-useful but interesting.
> 
> Especially on wifi-equipped bodies (and cell if they add one):
> 
> ...



While you're at it, why not throw in a monthly fee per gear item? So we can keep paying every month for gear we already bought. 

OK, that was sarcasm. Just get insurance if you are worried about theft. I don't want to worry about whether or not a particular camera or lens has "checked in" with Canon recently enough every time I want to take a picture. Canon can barely implement wifi on a camera to send images to your phone, let alone all of that nonsense above.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 6, 2015)

tpatana said:


> -Camera keeps track of the lens serial numbers it is using. And minimum once every few month it would connect to an online database (run by Canon) to check if the lenses (or bodies) are on stolen-list.



My fear would be that if Canon detected non-canon lenses that something would happen to them. Not shut them down, but how about affecting the autofocus just enough to discourage people using third party lenses. 

Canon should make cameras and lenses and stay out of the stolen equipment business.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 6, 2015)

mrzero said:


> OK, that was sarcasm. Just get insurance if you are worried about theft. I don't want to worry about whether or not a particular camera or lens has "checked in" with Canon recently enough every time I want to take a picture. Canon can barely implement wifi on a camera to send images to your phone, let alone all of that nonsense above.



I have full insurance to cover all my gear. But still it would be pita if I lost stuff. On my FB circles I see occasionally people posting about stolen gear. Wouldn't it be nice if those would go away?

Acutance has good point about 3rd party. But I'm not sure if they would dare to do that.


----------



## bf (Jan 9, 2015)

canon wise I do like more ef-m primes!
I do like to see some move on mirror-less line.
I also like the idea of a FF sensor in rebel or 70D body (which I read here). I do prefer to see it in a mirror-less or 70d body.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 9, 2015)

tpatana said:


> I have full insurance to cover all my gear. But still it would be pita if I lost stuff. On my FB circles I see occasionally people posting about stolen gear. Wouldn't it be nice if those would go away?
> 
> Acutance has good point about 3rd party. But I'm not sure if they would dare to do that.



They'd have to figure out how to accomodate the used gear market though. Seller sells gear but did not "deregister" it first. Now buyer can't use it because it's registered by someone else. And if the seller wasn't the user of the gear (i.e. estate sale) and knows the account passwords then it gets more complicated.


----------



## martti (Jan 9, 2015)

Unlike many people here, I am not drooling for a 5DIV with more of everything.
On the other hand the picture quality from the Sony APS-C sensor makes me seriously consider the 1000-dollar full-frame Sony 7, though. Not even the version II but the old one.
My 5DIII is more than OK for everything I do. True, there is more noise than there should be in the shadows.
Probably there are Nikons there that are better cameras. There is always somebody with more money or muscle or a shinier trophy wife. Life is like that. 

Having seen the magic people make with the shitty old 50mm L, I would really like to get one of those.
Let's hope Canon introduces the version II so I can get it cheap!


----------



## sdsr (Jan 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Please cure my horizontal deficiency syndrome when leveling the camera



EVF's can be great for that - it's nice to have horizon guides/spirit levels etc. in the viewfinder (Sony's variant is particularly good, but maddeningly absent from their a6000). Let's hope Canon obliges some day.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 9, 2015)

sdsr said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They already have - for years now.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd like to add an updated collar for my 70-200 that is arca-swiss compatible on the foot itself so I don't have to buy a separate plate. This is Bryan's wish too from TDP and I think it's a great idea.


----------



## SPL (Jan 9, 2015)

A 85L is next on my list...I probably do not need this lens....but it such a cool piece of glass!...maybe a little GAS!...


----------



## slclick (Jan 10, 2015)

TVC-33.nuff said


----------



## martti (Jan 10, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



A spirit level in the view finder? Canon? Which one?


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 10, 2015)

martti said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > sdsr said:
> ...



Trying to remember... I think the 7D was first, then 60D, 70D and 7D2. I think some of the 1D series have it too...maybe 1D4 and 1DX? Not sure. Maybe you could look it up.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 10, 2015)

A decent affordable ultra wide prime, wider than the 24 USM IS, better than the 20 USM, and cheaper than the 14L/17L. The Zeiss 18/3.5 proves it is possible.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 10, 2015)

New sensor from Canon.
Can be APS-C enclosed in small black box with just EF or EF-M mount, shutter release and SD card slot. It would be good enaugh for me


----------



## martti (Jan 10, 2015)

I have seen the spirit level on the back screen of various Canon DSLRs but never in the view finder.
Maybe I have not been looking hard enough?

OK so you have to activate the function by assigning it to the M-Fn button in the 'Custom Controls' menu.
And then the exposure spot indicators tell you which way your camera is tilted. Good to know. 
Might come in handy.


----------



## dolina (Jan 10, 2015)

5D Mark III replacement....

Cannot think of anything else... how about a 1200mm f/5.6L with IS? 

Just so you know, to piss off people


----------



## martti (Jan 10, 2015)

dolina said:


> 5D Mark III replacement....
> 
> Cannot think of anything else... how about a 1200mm f/5.6L with IS?
> 
> Just so you know, to piss off people



That would give the ducks in the nearby park something to quack about!


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll vote for Canon realsing a 5DIV that's so good that the market is flooded with discount 5DIIIs 
While we're at, a 50f1.4 with ringUSM, no IS and so cheaper as a result.
An update to the 28f1.8 to improve the image quality to this old but usefully fast lens.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 10, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> My fear would be that if Canon detected non-canon lenses that something would happen to them. Not shut them down, but how about affecting the autofocus just enough to discourage people using third party lenses.



Who says they don't already? They slow down my use of 3rd party batteries every time I put one in.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 10, 2015)

martti said:


> I have seen the spirit level on the back screen of various Canon DSLRs but never in the view finder.
> Maybe I have not been looking hard enough?
> 
> OK so you have to activate the function by assigning it to the M-Fn button in the 'Custom Controls' menu.
> ...



I find the optional, superimposed gridlines in the 5DIII sufficient for horizontal alignment.


----------



## martti (Jan 10, 2015)

I am sorry, you do not _have to_ activate anything if you do not want to. It was just a figure of speech.
For instance with Rokinon 14 mm f/2.8 there are no horizontal straight lines. Everything is curved. 
Wearing multifocal glasses also reduces the occurrence of straight lines –vertical or horizontal– tremendously.
Yeah, spirit level function is not there for nothing though I find the one that flashes up when I push 'INFO'-button twice more useful than the one in viewfinder because I can actually see it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's what I'd like... and I'm not a first adopter, and I usually buy used, so I have a wait until the new ones are purchased... and people decide they don't like the gear ENOUGH and then they elect to sell it. That doesn't mean the lens is bad... but maybe just needs some afma and the person selling it has a rebel body sans afma. That's my hope at least.

What I suspect I'll buy this year is as follows:

135mm f/2L
200mm f/2L
8-15mm fisheye
2x teleconvertor mkiii
600ex-rt

I have about $3000 and i supsect that will grow to around $5500 by the end of the year... 

If I get the 200, I won't get the 135L... but I'll get the 2x, because I really like the idea of shooting at 400mm @ f/4. 

As for the fisheye, when I had a 60D, I had a 8.5mm Rokinon Fisheye and I liked it... I don't know that I loved it... but I liked it. When I went to full frame, I stopped liking the 8.5 which was semi-circular... Give me a fully round image or what it looks like at 15mm. 9-14mm... probably wasted on me. 

The flash... it's a 3rd flash for me, but I want to be able to do somethings like using gels to create a feathered backdrop while still have sidelite peripheral lights... 

That's about it for this year... If the 5d mkiv comes out, I probably won't buy it... I may hold off until the mkv, or I may wait a year for the price to drop $1000 and buy grey market... 

I really don't want to swallow the depreciation pill when I sell my current 5d... right now I'm only down a few hundred if I sold it today... but when the mkiv comes out, that number jumps to $1000+.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2015)

I was shooting icy waterfalls today, and a chunk of ice fell at the place I was shooting. Unfortunately, I was adjusting the ISO setting and totally miss an interesting shot.
So, my wish is to have a Canon system with voice recognition built in. Shouldn't be too difficult, commercial GPS devices have them already.
This would be like:
Camera, set ISO 500,
Camera, set aperture 5.6
Camera, set shutter 250
Camera, focus 4 by 20 (in a 50 by 30 grid).
You get the idea, the user won't have to take eyes off the view finder.
Hope Canon does that!

Now, you hear it here first!!
-r


----------



## RGF (Jan 12, 2015)

My Reasonable requests (at least I think they are reasonable and have some chance of coming out in 2015)

Bodies

5D Mark IV (resolution 36+MP, better DR by at least 3 stops)
Announcement of 1Dx M2 - 24 MP, better DR, builtin GPS, otherwise similar to current model but $1,000 lower price
1Dx Crop - incremental improvement over 7D M2 in 1Dx body

Lenses

12-24 F2.8 zoom (though would settle for F4)
24-70 F2.8 IS with 77mm Filter


----------



## Famateur (Jan 12, 2015)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not remotely interested in any of those lenses or in either an M of any sort or a full-frame mirrorless of any sort.
> ...



+1!


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 12, 2015)

My 2015 wishlist is the following:

1) Canon 5D MkIV
2) Change Canon 50 mm 1.4 to Sigma 50 mm 1.4 ART;
3) Sigma 150-600 mm or Canon 100-400 mm MkII


----------



## tpatana (Jan 12, 2015)

lion rock said:


> I was shooting icy waterfalls today, and a chunk of ice fell at the place I was shooting. Unfortunately, I was adjusting the ISO setting and totally miss an interesting shot.
> So, my wish is to have a Canon system with voice recognition built in. Shouldn't be too difficult, commercial GPS devices have them already.
> This would be like:
> Camera, set ISO 500,
> ...



I'm not completely sure what you mean. But if I read you correctly, that's not good idea.

For one, I don't need to take my eye from VF to change settings.

Second, although the voice recognition has gotten much better over the years, it's still struggling with foreign accents.

Sometimes when we're bored, I'll start asking stuff from Siri or the Android-Siri (can't recall the name at the moment). I've lived only 9 years in Usa, so I still have some accent. It's hilarious how wrong the Siri can guess what it thought I was asking.

So especially if it's busy moment, I DON'T want to try to change settings with voice commands. I'm sure 90% of the time I can do the change faster with the dials, plus 95% of the time it'll be set correct for sure.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 12, 2015)

tpatana said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I was shooting icy waterfalls today, and a chunk of ice fell at the place I was shooting. Unfortunately, I was adjusting the ISO setting and totally miss an interesting shot.
> ...



I didn't want to say anything, but I agree... Not to mention that you can have your eye in the optical view finder and you can hit the shoulder buttons and adjust the settings accordingly... and there is a dot on one of the buttons to help you orient your fingers... so you can change on the fly if you practice so it is 2nd nature.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2015)

tpatana and jdramirez,
I have trouble with Dragon Voice and Siri, too. I'm a naturalized citizen myself, so English accent is not like native speakers here. However, the voice recognition programs are fairly sophisticated these days that they "learn" the users' speech well enough.
I know the buttons on the camera well, but I still have to look at what I'm doing. Adding voice system shouldn't be detrimental, it should help. I am against having dictation on computers, especially in a crowded room, if everyone starts to dictate to their computers, imagine a classroom situation. But, the camera is held against the face, an inch from the mouth, a whisper of the command would be adequate.
That's my humble thought.
-r




jdramirez said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > lion rock said:
> ...


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 12, 2015)

1. An M3 similar to but better than the Sony A6000, with a built-in EVF and a hot shoe. (I'd never use an inboard flash.)

2. A tiny but optically-superb 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 M-mount lens.

3. A Canon response to the Metabones Speed booster, except EF-to-M mount and 1-1/3 stops instead of 1 stop. The optical quality I want it to have is probably going to be expensive, maybe very expensive.


----------



## dcm (Jan 12, 2015)

1. More time/opportunities to shoot. 
2. A better M body. Some decisions (both FF and APS-C) hinge on this.
3. A macro lens for the M might be nice.

Otherwise I have most of what I need/use today. Great whites and TSE are still down the road for me. I can always upgrade, but I'll wait to see what my daughter needs/borrows (hand me downs) before I upgrade. I have my eye on a few things like the UWA zoom or the 100-400 II, but no rush. I can wait for sales/refurbs down the road.


----------



## MacPaul (Jan 13, 2015)

Spiros Zaharakis said:


> Dear Canon, if you are listening here is my wish list for 2015.


I'd have only one: much better sensor IQ. The 7D Mk. II is a shame regarding this.


----------



## martti (Jan 14, 2015)

probably upgrade the 24-70 f/2.8 to version II and sell some stuff to finance the swap


----------



## NancyP (Jan 21, 2015)

Obviously the usual non-gear-related aspects of photography:
Time. Ideas. Better editing skills. Critical viewing of other photographers' works - what works, what doesn't work, do I like it, why, etc. Better physical fitness and hiking/camping skills to get me to locations I want to explore. Occasional evening or day-long seminar in town.

Gear:
1. Some flash and other light modifiers, a cheap radio trigger. Learn to use the 580 EX II that has been languishing in its case. This is on order.
2. If #1 is successful, a set of three manual flashes and a on-camera transmitter that allows remote power changes and at least 3 groups (probably the Yongnuo 560 line). A few more stands and grips.
Bigger ticket items:
3. I'd love a 1DX. However, a 7D2 is more on my price level, and will complement my current Little White 400 f/5.6L nicely. 7D2 accessories: L bracket, CF card and reader, neoprene strap, and I can't resist the little 24mm pancake lens, since I like and use its big brother 40mm lens on the 6D.
4. Rent a Big White for several days in a row of birding. I haven't handled one - likely I would try a 500 f/4L IS II. I would also have to rent or buy a gimbal and a lens foot.
5. Sigma Art 50mm f/1.4 calls my name....I tried it, and it is really good, has decent bokeh too. I have several good old film-era manual 50mm lenses, have thought about getting a really sharp modern 50 with AF. I keep wondering if Canon is going to bring out a really good smaller 50 f2 IS, tack sharp at f2, decent bokeh.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 21, 2015)

P.S. my 2016 wishlist: a full frame camera with much-improved dynamic range, moderate increase in pixels (don't need more than 36 MP, and 24 MP would likely be fine with really good pixels and in-camera electronics) - something to rival the Nikon 810 sensor but work with my lenses.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 21, 2015)

135mm f/1.8 IS


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 22, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> What I suspect I'll buy this year is as follows:
> 
> 135mm f/2L
> 200mm f/2L
> ...



So we can mark off the 135L from the list. I found a good deal... so we will see what else gets knocked off the list as well.


----------



## dolina (Jan 23, 2015)

5D Mark III replacement body that equals or exceeds those from Sony, Nikon and Leica.

Looking forward to an announcement after February.


----------



## DRR (Jan 25, 2015)

My 2015 wishlist,

A great full frame 5D III successor, which will lead you all to upgrade, and flood the market with used 5D IIIs so I can upgrade from my 5D II.

A lightweight non-fish wide angle prime between 16 and 20mm.

That 135/1.8 IS that Ramon has been asking for for the past 2 years, would be pretty incredible.

An EOS M3 that has an EVF and is a little easier to hold. And has the ability to turn touchscreen OFF completely. And allows for back button focus when shooting stills. And autofocuses a bit better.


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 25, 2015)

* EF-M 2.0 50 IS macro with ultimate IQ (would be my standard lens)
* EOS M-P(rofessional) with larger batterie in hand grip, much better direct controls (two wheels incl. one wheel around mount base), EVF
* EOS M-A(rt) with FF sensor, tiltable/shiftable EF-Mount and EF-X-lenses (like EF-S for better wide angles by lens elements deeply behind flange distance)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jan 25, 2015)

5D MK IV would be nice....
Despite not being a big 50mm fan, my 50mm 1.8 is starting to be a weak link! so Maybe an upgrade... not fussed!


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 25, 2015)

adhocphotographer said:


> 5D MK IV would be nice....
> Despite not being a big 50mm fan, my 50mm 1.8 is starting to be a weak link! so Maybe an upgrade... not fussed!



Zeiss OTUS might give you a little bit of improvement ...


----------

